# purist cyclists



## bigsean (1 Oct 2010)

NOT had a bike for 20yrs, 3 wks ago bought myself a claud butler urban 100 hybrid, not the best bike in the world but its the best bike i've ever had, seeing as all my bikes growing up were 2nd hand/ put together from other bikes. So 1st ever brand new bike! just been doing about 4 or 5 miles every other day, as my work shifts and total lack of fitness wont allow much more.
I go out wearing tracksuit bottoms, a t-shirt and if its cold maybe a sweatshirt.

whats bugging me is the down the nose, snooty looks i seem to be getting from the so called cycling purists.....you know the ones with the fancy expensive road bikes and the matching cycling shorts n jersey and helmet and all the other apparell.
being a more experienced cyclist and better kitted out does not make you a superior person!!!!!
Does anyone else find this kind of class system in cycling or is it just the muppets that i encounter???

ok rant over, thanks for listening


----------



## jimboalee (1 Oct 2010)

When I saw the title of this thread, I thought it was going to be about chaps on tourers with plus-fours, argyle socks, Belstaff jackets and flat caps.

The thread turns out to be about 'snobs'.


----------



## BSRU (1 Oct 2010)

I have seen a few wannabe roadies on their expensive road bikes kitted out in racing gear, who look down at me on my heavy hybrid. I take great pleasure in burning them off despite having a bike twice the weight of a road bike with my big fat 38c Marathon Plus tyres. If a roadie burns me off then I just accept it as a good proper roadie should easily leave me for dust, if they cannot they need to ride more.

A knobhead is a knobhead on an expensive roadie or a BSO, just ignore them.


----------



## 007 (1 Oct 2010)

bigsean said:


> NOT had a bike for 20yrs, 3 wks ago bought myself a claud butler urban 100 hybrid, not the best bike in the world but its the best bike i've ever had, seeing as all my bikes growing up were 2nd hand/ put together from other bikes. So 1st ever brand new bike! just been doing about 4 or 5 miles every other day, as my work shifts and total lack of fitness wont allow much more.
> I go out wearing tracksuit bottoms, a t-shirt and if its cold maybe a sweatshirt.
> 
> whats bugging me is the down the nose, snooty looks i seem to be getting from the so called cycling purists.....you know the ones with the fancy expensive road bikes and the matching cycling shorts n jersey and helmet and all the other apparel
> ...




F**k them! You are out trying to get fit, it doesnt matter a jot what you are riding. Just completely ignore them. The swines!!!!


----------



## steve52 (1 Oct 2010)

as a roadie and a mamil, and a human i would ask are you sure there looking down there nose at you? or are you just not yey comfortable on your bike? i am too busy enjoying my ride , or too busy panting and trying to control stringy bits to look down on anyone,and if i do notice people i try to share the WOW!WOW!WOW! experiance im haveing


----------



## philipbh (1 Oct 2010)

bigsean said:


> NOT had a bike for 20yrs, 3 wks ago bought myself a claud butler urban 100 hybrid, not the best bike in the world but its the best bike i've ever had, seeing as all my bikes growing up were 2nd hand/ put together from other bikes. So 1st ever brand new bike! just been doing about 4 or 5 miles every other day, as my work shifts and total lack of fitness wont allow much more.
> I go out wearing tracksuit bottoms, a t-shirt and if its cold maybe a sweatshirt.
> 
> whats bugging me is the down the nose, snooty looks i seem to be getting from the so called cycling purists.....you know the ones with the fancy expensive road bikes and the matching cycling shorts n jersey and helmet and all the other apparell.
> ...




Snooty you say - what if they are envious the red jockey wheel of the tension pulley....?


----------



## rodgy-dodge (1 Oct 2010)

Having all the gear and an expensive bike doesn't always mean you are the best cyclist...

A friend of ours did coast to coast a few weeks ago. being a bit careful he rode all the way to Whitehaven from the east coast in a oner to save on the cost of the bike bus, took approx 15 hrs with a head wind. 
Met up with his fellow mates to do the route back over three days wearing just a normal T-shirt, 3/4 length shorts no padding may I add, hobnail type walking boots none of these fancy spd jobbies or clips, welders gloves or something similar picked up from work and a home made wooden pannier/box contraption (must have wieghed a ton) all on a bike bought from Halfords which wasn't too expensive. His mates later told us he was flying past all those so called 'Purist Cyclists' like sonic the hedgehog.

Just goes to show its all about fitness, stamina and technique. You don't have to be the best! Just best to enjoy imo


----------



## gbb (1 Oct 2010)

I think the root of the problem here is an assumption that as a cyclist, we look at other cyclists as a bretheren, a club where we all have like interest. I know i do. Therefor its easy to assume another cyclist will think the same. The simple answer is...some don't.

It's easy to look up at another cyclist looking for some response..some won't give it. It's easy therefor to assume they are being snooty.

By the same token, some are just Rsoles


----------



## Moodyman (1 Oct 2010)

*I thought it was going to be about chaps on tourers with plus-fours, argyle socks, Belstaff jackets and flat caps.*

Agree - these are proper cyclists.

The wannabe roadies are just c8cks.


----------



## Ravenbait (1 Oct 2010)

I'd be fascinated to know how you know other cyclists -- no matter what they are riding or wearing -- are looking down at you and giving you a snooty look. In my experience most cyclists are far too busy watching out for traffic/random pedestrians/dogs on extendable leads/potholes/the latest inter-galactic assault by Ming the Merciless to pay vast amounts of attention to what someone else is wearing or riding unless it's a Pinarello Dogma or something else insanely lustworthy.

Or the rider is a girl wearing not very much at all. I find that tends to garner me lots of attention  .

Sam


----------



## snorri (1 Oct 2010)

bigsean said:


> whats bugging me is the down the nose, snooty looks i seem to be getting from the so called cycling purists.....you know the ones with the fancy expensive road bikes and the matching cycling shorts n jersey and helmet and all the other apparell.


Some people would describe you as a cycling purist, just do your own thing and enjoy it, that is what the people you describe as cycling purists are doing.


----------



## Ball (1 Oct 2010)

Ye sounds like you're being slightly paranoid. While there may be one or two muppets who feel the need to comment on 'types' of rider, most couldn't give a rats I'd imagine and just want to enjoy riding their own bike. 

In any case, turning the tables and labelling roadies with all the gear 'purists' is almost pot calling the kettle black. You're the one creating the hierarchy.


----------



## Ball (1 Oct 2010)

p.s. not meant to sound at all aggressive. All I'm trying to say is, f*ck it, ignore everyone else, enjoy riding your bike. That's the best response for any snotty look.


----------



## jimboalee (1 Oct 2010)

I went on an Audax 100 once. There was a large contingent of 'Race boys' on new roadrace bikes ( they were using the Audax as a reliability trial ). I was on an old Peugeot sports bike with safety handles. They gave me some funny looks.

I got the same medal as they got.


----------



## 2Loose (1 Oct 2010)

snorri said:


> Some people would describe you as a cycling purist, just do your own thing and enjoy it, that is what the people you describe as cycling purists are doing.



+1


----------



## PaulSecteur (1 Oct 2010)

Ravenbait said:


> I'd be fascinated to know how you know other cyclists -- no matter what they are riding or wearing -- are looking down at you and giving you a snooty look.



T'other day I was riding in the opposite direction to a lycra clad roadie, I was on my MTB and gave him a nod, his gaze followed me untill he passed and Im sure I could lip read hime saying...

"Whaaat theeee fuuuu....."

I took that as evidence he was looking down upon me, and my trusty steed. And I didnt give a fuuuu....


----------



## 007 (1 Oct 2010)

I must admit I dont pay much attention to what other people are riding, unless someone steams past me. Sure, I can make out road bike/mountain bike but brands and what the people are wearing (unless attractive female form) I am usually too busy to notice.

Paulkraken - What sort of machine are you on that someone would give you that sort of attention?


----------



## dodgy (1 Oct 2010)

I'll be honest here, but I'm getting pretty tired of novices complaining that everyone isn't giving them hugs and kissed because they've just discovered cycling.

For many, cycling is a part of their life, they don't consider it a 'thing', it's what they do. I don't let on to people shopping in Tesco, despite the fact we're both shopping.

Ride your bike, enjoy it. Get over yourselves ffs.


----------



## Ravenbait (1 Oct 2010)

I would suggest, in the most mild manner possible, that those complaining of snooty treatment by other cyclists are they themselves showing a certain tendency towards labelling certain cyclists as being all the same and guilty of a particular behaviour, which then leads them to see that behaviour even where it doesn't exist.

Cycling isn't roadies vs MTB riders vs hybrid riders vs people on BSOs. Cycling is what happens when a human being uses a machine to get about more effectively and faster than he could on his feet and with less environmental impact and more enjoyment than he would in a car. There's nothing more to it than that.

You are just as likely to find a rude person on a mountain bike or a hybrid as you are on a roadbike. The wearing of lycra is not an indication of a person's commitment to good etiquette and/or social interaction. And, even, an expression of surprise on being greeted by a fellow cyclist might just mean that the person so surprised has never had anyone acknowledge him before.

Some people are anti-social. Some aren't. The former doesn't mean they are welcoming you into some special club for people who ride bikes and the latter doesn't mean that they are disdaining contact purely on the basis of your choice of machine.

In other words, don't be so sensitive. It doesn't matter what you ride, just as long as you do.

Sam


----------



## dodgy (1 Oct 2010)

Ball said:


> Ye sounds like you're being slightly paranoid. While there may be one or two muppets who feel the need to comment on 'types' of rider, most couldn't give a rats I'd imagine and just want to enjoy riding their own bike.
> 
> In any case, turning the tables and labelling roadies with all the gear 'purists' is almost pot calling the kettle black. You're the one creating the hierarchy.




+1


----------



## I am Spartacus (1 Oct 2010)

dodgy said:


> +1



The last 3 replies gives hope that some of the forum users on here do repute the rather immature notions that some hold and publish.
To the OP
MTFU
I'm keeping an eye on you lot.
Gone again


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2010)

Where's the 'looking down your nose smiley when you need it...


----------



## Ball (1 Oct 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> Where's the 'looking down your nose smiley when you need it...


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Oct 2010)

No snobbishness here - I even fraternise with those whose cycles have only two wheels!


----------



## colinr (1 Oct 2010)

I try to push riders without tri-bars off the road. They don't belong in the cult of the two wheels.


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> No snobbishness here - I even fraternise with those whose cycles have only two wheels!




Are they fixies my my bicycle has 4 wheels, a front, a back and two jockey wheels; my old bike had a freewheel two  

Sorry I'll get my coat.


----------



## 2Loose (1 Oct 2010)

HLaB said:


> Are they fixies my my bicycle has 4 wheels, a front, a back and two jockey wheels; my old bike had a freewheel two
> 
> Sorry I'll get my coat.



So no chainwheels? How very very odd!


----------



## gavintc (1 Oct 2010)

bigsean said:


> NOT had a bike for 20yrs, 3 wks ago bought myself a claud butler urban 100 hybrid, not the best bike in the world but its the best bike i've ever had, seeing as all my bikes growing up were 2nd hand/ put together from other bikes. So 1st ever brand new bike! just been doing about 4 or 5 miles every other day, as my work shifts and total lack of fitness wont allow much more.
> I go out wearing tracksuit bottoms, a t-shirt and if its cold maybe a sweatshirt.
> 
> whats bugging me is the down the nose, snooty looks i seem to be getting from the so called cycling purists.....you know the ones with the fancy expensive road bikes and the matching cycling shorts n jersey and helmet and all the other apparell.
> ...



I think you have the problem, not the cyclists you imagine are looking down their nose at you. Many so called 'purist cyclists' will have a cheap bike for pootling around town and will not look down on you. I think the problem is in your own mind. Get some confidence and enjoy the cycling.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2010)

Nobody likes us 'roadies'.............I'm off to find a corner to hide in................


----------



## Ravenbait (1 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> Nobody likes us 'roadies'.............I'm off to find a corner to hide in................




 

Sam


----------



## Moodyman (1 Oct 2010)

I nipped out into the bike park at lunchtime to make sure all was well with my steed - no slow puncture from this morning and all that.

There I saw a flashy new bike - red Planet X carbon thingy. So I went over to admire - SRAM Red throughout, two decent Cateye lights on front and two on pack, nice saddle bag & decent saddle.

This guy's a pretty serious cyclist I thought until.....the drive train. The chain was on the big ring - big ring combination.

All gear and no idea! 

Don't worry about the so-called purists because half of 'em aint got a clue.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> No snobbishness here - I even fraternise with those whose cycles have only two wheels!


We don't like it though...


----------



## Craggy (1 Oct 2010)

Paulkraken said:


> T'other day I was riding in the opposite direction to a lycra clad roadie, I was on my MTB and gave him a nod, his gaze followed me untill he passed and Im sure I could lip read hime saying...
> 
> "Whaaat theeee fuuuu....."
> 
> I took that as evidence he was looking down upon me, and my trusty steed. And I didnt give a fuuuu....



if i love my bike,thats enough for me.If you don,t,then thats a problem for you.


----------



## jimboalee (1 Oct 2010)

Moodyman said:


> I nipped out into the bike park at lunchtime to make sure all was well with my steed - no slow puncture from this morning and all that.
> 
> There I saw a flashy new bike - red Planet X carbon thingy. So I went over to admire - SRAM Red throughout, two decent Cateye lights on front and two on pack, nice saddle bag & decent saddle.
> 
> ...



You can take £5000..... ( Been on the Planet X website. They're only £1700.. Cheapskate! ) to a Bike shop.

Can you take £5000 to a Leg shop?


----------



## the_mikey (1 Oct 2010)

I don't care what other cyclists are riding or wearing, I'm just happy to see another cyclist enjoying their bike.


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Oct 2010)

On of the main reason Ive never joined a cycle club - these elitest type really get up my nose. Ive met plenty, esp the types that have to make a big impression when on the road. Do what you think is right!


----------



## Ravenbait (1 Oct 2010)

I find it absolutely hilarious that we've got people complaining about the painfully stereotyped behaviour of cyclists being labelled as "elitist" and being scornful towards them. Surely that's what you're having a moan about, other cyclists being scornful of you? I expect if one of you saw me on the road you'd think I was one of these snotty racer types, but I wouldn't pooh-pooh you unless you pooh-poohed me.

Seriously. Most people on bikes don't give a flying rat's bottom about what you are riding or what you are wearing. If you're hopping up and down off the pavement and running red lights then you're not going to win many friends, but then frankly you don't deserve any if you're doing that.

Stop getting wound up about what you think other people think about you and just ride your damn bike!

Sam


----------



## colinr (1 Oct 2010)

> On of the main reason Ive never joined a cycle club - these elitest type really get up my nose




They're not all bad. Even in the 'bad' ones, there'll only be a couple of real elitists at most, you just notice them more.
I wouldn't let perceived elitism put you off trying a club.


----------



## gavintc (1 Oct 2010)

Spokesmann said:


> On of the main reason Ive never joined a cycle club - these elitest type really get up my nose. Ive met plenty, esp the types that have to make a big impression when on the road. Do what you think is right!



LOL. Cycle clubs are not a hot bed of elitism. I have been a member of 3 separate clubs, they are very much down to earth people.


----------



## Renard (1 Oct 2010)

Spokesmann said:


> On of the main reason Ive never joined a cycle club - these elitest type really get up my nose. Ive met plenty, esp the types that have to make a big impression when on the road. Do what you think is right!



What an elitist attitude


----------



## EssexRider (1 Oct 2010)

bigsean said:


> fancy expensive road bikes and the matching cycling shorts n jersey and helmet and all the other apparell.



Sounds like me but I dont look down my nose at anyone, doesnt matter if i look the part, doesnt mean im better, also obviously into the same sport so all is good to me.

unless its brompton. i cant stand them things or people on them on the roads xD


----------



## Tigerbiten (1 Oct 2010)

I get looked down on by most cyclist.

But I ride a recumbent trike, so I have a


----------



## jayonabike (1 Oct 2010)

One weekend i saw this fella on his road bike, i was in my lycra gear and on mine. I gave a cheery nod and got the same response back. The next day i was going to a mates for a brew and was in jeans & trainers and on my mountain bike. I saw the same fella so gave 'the nod'... He just looked at me like i was beneath him. Tw@t


----------



## Klaus (1 Oct 2010)

On my rounds I pass plenty of lycra clad racers (I think they are) and I always say good morning if they are near me. Most of them reply likewise. I generally wear jeans, trainers, Altura jacket, have pannier and bottle. Not detected any snobbish behaviour but then I tend to pay more attention to the road ahed. Best to ignore those characters and perhaps get to know some of the friendly regulars.


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2010)

Spokesmann said:


> On of the main reason Ive never joined a cycle club - these elitest type really get up my nose. Ive met plenty, esp the types that have to make a big impression when on the road. Do what you think is right!




I first put off joining a cycle club because of that perceived elitism. I wish I hadn't, I found the folk in the club great as are the folk in other clubs. I used to cycle a hybrid (a flat bar road bike) and the only comments I got were ones of admiration, I had perceived it would be negative comments; I was so wrong.


----------



## Davidc (1 Oct 2010)

A lot of the people you describe are just idiots with money.

Ignore them and enjoy yourself.

I just like being on a bike and cycling. I can't stand lycra (irritates my skin) and wear normal clothes. I don't actually care what the fair weather brigade who can afford to buy what they see as 'the right kit' think. Real cyclists only notice that I'm on a bike and enjoying it, and are good people to mix with. That bunch aren't.

I


----------



## Ball (1 Oct 2010)

What kind of lunatic would ever want to ride a fancy, expensive, beautiful road bike?!! Must be mad...

Also, fancy the thought of wearing lycra, designed for cycling, and a helmet, designed for cycling, while on a bike!!!!!!

Enough sarcasm sorry.

I'm actually surprised this post has got so much attention. The poor OP, probably wasn't his intention at all, but he's stoked a bigger bonfire that the one he thought he had


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Oct 2010)

Ravenbait said:


> I find it absolutely hilarious that we've got people complaining about the painfully stereotyped behaviour of cyclists being labelled as "elitist" and being scornful towards them. Surely that's what you're having a moan about, other cyclists being scornful of you? I expect if one of you saw me on the road you'd think I was one of these snotty racer types, but I wouldn't pooh-pooh you unless you pooh-poohed me.
> 
> Seriously. Most people on bikes don't give a flying rat's bottom about what you are riding or what you are wearing. If you're hopping up and down off the pavement and running red lights then you're not going to win many friends, but then frankly you don't deserve any if you're doing that.
> 
> ...



I cant stand other cyclists when Im on the road.


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Oct 2010)

HLaB said:


> I first put off joining a cycle club because of that perceived elitism. I wish I hadn't, I found the folk in the club great as are the folk in other clubs. I used to cycle a hybrid (a flat bar road bike) and the only comments I got were ones of admiration, I had perceived it would be negative comments; I was so wrong.



Maybe, but most i have met are so full of themselves. TBH I prefer my own company when out riding, always have.


----------



## Alembicbassman (1 Oct 2010)

So long as it is pedal powered it's OK.

Riders in team colours are akin to people who wear footie shirts - sorry, but you aint ever gonna be Rooney or Contador


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Oct 2010)

Alembicbassman said:


> So long as it is pedal powered it's OK.
> 
> Riders in team colours are akin to people who wear footie shirts - sorry, but you aint ever gonna be Rooney or Contador



+1


----------



## Muddyfox (1 Oct 2010)

I have a touring bike and an MTB which both get a similiar amount of use around the lanes and i meet a wide variety of cyclist's from the expensive road bikes with the riders wearing the replica racing kit to familys out for a jolly with the kids and no matter what bike im riding or what clothing i have on i would say that 95% of all cyclist's give some sort of pleasant aknowlegdement 

Maybe its an area specific thing ?

Simon


----------



## the_mikey (1 Oct 2010)

Most cyclists are just people (hopefully) and they do what they do because they enjoy it, no need to be tyrannical facists about it!


----------



## anweledig (1 Oct 2010)

When I got a hybrid a couple of years ago I would be struggling up a local hill and one of the localclubs would hammer past me - almost every one of them giving a friendly comment and encouraging me. Later another local group came alongside while I was on -another bike and slogging into a headwind, slowed down and chatted for a while until they turned off - and invited me to join their rides in the future (which I do now). I often pass other cyclists (going the opposite way -going the same way they pass me  )
On the other hand some riders don't acknowledge they've seen me and sometimes if I'm pushing hard or concentrating I don't always acknowledge others - there's no offense intended and hopefully none taken, we're all just out enjoying our rides but it's not snootiness or a feeling of superiority, just timing and position.
Just keep on enjoying yourself by riding


----------



## 2Loose (2 Oct 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> Maybe its an area specific thing ?
> 
> Simon



While cycling back to Notts from Cambridge I noticed this kind of behaviour. I passed\saw about 20 other cyclists in the first 10 miles and none returned a 'Morning' or wave. 

Once I got towards Huntingdon and Peterborough and the open countryside then every single cycling soul returned my greetings, all the way to Notts. I even had a group on a club ride wait for me to catch up with them to say Hello somewhere near Stamford.

I always thought people were generally friendlier to strangers 'oop north', but never thought that 10 miles north of Cambridge was where the north\south divide started!


----------



## raindog (2 Oct 2010)

Alembicbassman said:


> Riders in team colours are akin to people who wear footie shirts - sorry, but you aint ever gonna be Rooney or Contador


LOL people who wear footy shirts wear them down the pub or in the supermarket. Bikers who wear the proper gear do so when out riding their bikes - big difference there.


----------



## lpjr (2 Oct 2010)

anweledig said:


> When I got a hybrid a couple of years ago I would be struggling up a local hill and one of the localclubs would hammer past me - almost every one of them giving a friendly comment and encouraging me. Later another local group came alongside while I was on -another bike and slogging into a headwind, slowed down and chatted for a while until they turned off - and invited me to join their rides in the future (which I do now). I often pass other cyclists (going the opposite way -going the same way they pass me  )
> On the other hand some riders don't acknowledge they've seen me and sometimes if I'm pushing hard or concentrating I don't always acknowledge others - there's no offense intended and hopefully none taken, we're all just out enjoying our rides but it's not snootiness or a feeling of superiority, just timing and position.
> Just keep on enjoying yourself by riding


I agree with the above. I have an average bike and wear loose clothing. I will say hello to anyone except when I'm on a hill travelling in an upwards direction. Then you will be lucky if you even get a grunt out of me.


----------



## pepecat (2 Oct 2010)

I have an entry level road bike which looks a bit flash (i think) partly cos it's white, and partly cos it's clean! I wear lycra padded shorts to protect my bum and cos I like them, and a cycle top cos it's very handy having rear pockets for phone/money/keys etc. Can't be doing with bar bags etc - I like to travel light.
However, I'm not particularly fit, so you'll often see me puffing slowly up hills, even though I guess i 'look' like i should be flying up them. Do I care?
No, not really, I like cycling so don't really give a rats what anyone else thinks of me. I think the thing is to get out on your bike and do your thing and not really care what anyone else thinks. 
I always give an interested look over to my fellow cyclists - usually to see what sort of bike/kit they have, and if they want to nod, I'll nod back, otherwise we keep going, and that's fine too.
My thinking is that if you meet another cyclist who's hammering along and you're struggling - how do they know that you're not at the end of a 100 miler and on your way home? They don't know, so it doesn't matter what they think!


----------



## Garz (2 Oct 2010)

You get this in a variety of sports not just cycling. When I used to play football to a good standard, you started to get 'predator' boots and new coloured ones, funky shinpads and shaven oily ralgex legs..

it mattered not during the game as all this was out the window, a good player was there on merit not by what they were wearing. Some people turn it into a fashion or do gauge items on expense ranking, as you get a lot of equipment to personalise your experience I just tend to not be as bothered now.

Enjoy your cycling, ignore the bumf!


----------



## Ball (2 Oct 2010)

Alembicbassman said:


> So long as it is pedal powered it's OK.
> 
> Riders in team colours are akin to people who wear footie shirts - sorry, but you aint ever gonna be Rooney or Contador



Oh whatever! What a bigoted opinion. What on earth is wrong with wearing the jersey of a team you support or follow, or of a rider you like?

Tell you what, let's all never get on bikes again cos we're never gonna be world champions.


----------



## jimboalee (2 Oct 2010)

Alembicbassman said:


> So long as it is pedal powered it's OK.
> 
> Riders in team colours are akin to people who wear footie shirts - sorry, but you aint ever gonna be Rooney or Contador



There IS a difference here.

Contador could quite easily play a full game of soccer, but Rooney couldn't for the life of him ride a mountain stage of the Tour. It doesn't matter if Contador is crap at footie, Rooney wouldn't get up the first H cat climb.

The cyclist with the replica jersey is praising an athlete. The soccer fan with his Man U replica shirt is mindlessly following 'celebrity culture'.


----------



## Garz (2 Oct 2010)

Hmm I disagree Jimbo.

Whilst I agree about the army of sheep following their 'favourite' team (largely lost is now your regional allegiance) you could argue all sports are similar in wanting to wear the strip that the elite guys do. I also think that a premier club fitness level footballer would have no problem cycling a leg of a tour.

"The cyclist with the replica jersey is praising an athlete" err I dont think so, some just want to look cool or must get bought them buy spouses/family. Out of choice I would try not wear a team replica kit for fear of having to live up to the standard that some amateurs think everyone should be at.


----------



## jimboalee (2 Oct 2010)

Garz said:


> Hmm I disagree Jimbo.
> 
> Whilst I agree about the army of sheep following their 'favourite' team (largely lost is now your regional allegiance) you could argue all sports are similar in wanting to wear the strip that the elite guys do. I also think that a premier club fitness level footballer would have no problem cycling a leg of a tour.
> 
> "The cyclist with the replica jersey is praising an athlete" err I dont think so, some just want to look cool or must get bought them buy spouses/family. Out of choice I would try not wear a team replica kit for fear of having to live up to the standard that some amateurs think everyone should be at.



14th March 2008. Sport Relief 500 km bike ride from Newcastle upon Tyne via Birmingham to BBC Centre, Shepherd's Bush.






This was that West Brom fan who went on the ride.

Alan Shearer, quote "This is the worst thing I've ever done. How they get up those mountains, I don't know".


----------



## Muddyfox (2 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> There IS a difference here.
> 
> Contador could quite easily play a full game of soccer, but Rooney couldn't for the life of him ride a mountain stage of the Tour.






jimboalee said:


> Alan Shearer, quote "This is the worst thing I've ever done. How they get up those mountains, I don't know".




What a pathetic comparison ! and Alan Shearer is a 40 year old has been


----------



## slowmotion (2 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> There IS a difference here.
> 
> Contador could quite easily play a full game of soccer, but Rooney couldn't for the life of him ride a mountain stage of the Tour.



Maybe that's because Rooney hasn't tested positive for clenbuterol?


----------



## raindog (2 Oct 2010)

Well, Berto would easily be able to run round the pitch with everyone else for 90 minutes but I'm not sure if the word "play" would be applicable. 
Also, I expect Rooney could ride a Tour stage if he had to but it would take considerably longer than Berto.


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Oct 2010)

Team kit is one thing, but you are asking for trouble if you kit yourself out in the polka dot jersey or the _maillot jaune_ - unless you can justify it of course .


----------



## Karlos (2 Oct 2010)

I ride an old Dawes, and wear basic cycling kit but have never had anyone be anything but totally friendly out on the road. I never notice what someone else is riding and wouldn't know an expensive bike from a Halfords special to be honest. I'm sure nobody worries what I'm on either


----------



## Alembicbassman (2 Oct 2010)

Ball said:


> Oh whatever! What a bigoted opinion. What on earth is wrong with wearing the jersey of a team you support or follow, or of a rider you like?
> 
> Tell you what, let's all never get on bikes again cos we're never gonna be world champions.



Only kidding guys, just being Devil's advocate. 

It's great to visit Italy and see the riders wearing their team colours on their replica bikes, God knows how they afford all that stuff.

Was at the Giro Rome ITT in 2009, lots of team colours, especially the dolly birds giving out the freebies.


----------



## bigsean (2 Oct 2010)

Crikey! i wasnt expecting all that  i think most of you have very valid points, and even though it seems like contradiction, i agree with quite a lot of your comments.
I'm not an over sensitive quivering wreck because i got a dirty look a few times, and more often than not my mindset is, stuff em (or something similar) 
Ihave in years gone by been involved in football and rugby teams and also done a fair bit of fishing, and there is the 'being part of a club' mentality within me, which i assumed would be the same in cycling....and i'm sure it is, and i'm sure i'll experience far more positive and polite cyclists, than the few offish ones i mentioned in my original post.

thank you all for your comments.....and just to make it clear
Ido not have any predjudice to 'roadies' or any other cycling faction!

And to the people who said just enjoy ur bike........... I am, very much


----------



## Chutzpah (2 Oct 2010)

Since getting back into cycling a few months ago, one of the things I've enjoyed most is the sheer eclectic mix of people you find. I smile when I see a kid wobbling along and learning, I smile when I see a pensioner keeping active. Hell, when I'm driving along and I see a cyclist on a racing bike in full gear stamping those pedals part of me wants to wind the window down and cheer them on (I always stop short as I'm sure I'll sound like a cyclist hating moron.... some things are easily lost in translation)


Muddyfox said:


> I have a touring bike and an MTB which both get a similiar amount of use around the lanes and i meet a wide variety of cyclist's from the expensive road bikes with the riders wearing the replica racing kit to familys out for a jolly with the kids and no matter what bike im riding or what clothing i have on i would say that 95% of all cyclist's give some sort of pleasant aknowlegdement
> 
> Maybe its an area specific thing ?
> 
> Simon



When out in the lanes around here I see all types. And most will be friendly. Very few ever reply. Even on my morning commute most cyclists will nod back.




pepecat said:


> My thinking is that if you meet another cyclist who's hammering along and you're struggling - how do they know that you're not at the end of a 100 miler and on your way home? They don't know, so it doesn't matter what they think!




This is always my rationale when overtaken



On the plus side, I'm now getting the fitness level where sometimes it's ME doing the overtaking


----------



## the_mikey (2 Oct 2010)

youngoldbloke said:


> Team kit is one thing, but you are asking for trouble if you kit yourself out in the polka dot jersey or the _maillot jaune_ - unless you can justify it of course .




I have two bright yellow cycling jerseys, I didn't for a minute think of myself as wearing the Maillot Jaune though, they're more luminous yellow than Maillot Jaune yellow. I have a yellow t-shirt on today...


----------



## jimboalee (2 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> 14th March 2008. Sport Relief 500 km bike ride from Newcastle upon Tyne via Birmingham to BBC Centre, Shepherd's Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I should have put a BIG emphasis on one of Alan's words.... the word "EVER", because when he said it, I definitely took it as "EVER" meaning his life, not just the last couple of days.


----------



## jimboalee (2 Oct 2010)

One thing's for sure.

Cyclists like a good argument.


----------



## jackm (2 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> One thing's for sure.
> 
> Cyclists like a good argument.




Not just cyclists, seems to be anyone on an internet forum!!!!


----------



## davefb (3 Oct 2010)

jackm said:


> Not just cyclists, seems to be anyone on an internet forum!!!!



this is very very tame to some forums i've been on, to cut to the chase..something like..

'you BLANK BLANK BLANK your mum is BLANK BLANK BLANK, obviously the nvidia gt220 is at least 3% faster than the ATI hd8450, what sort of BLANK thinks otherwise'

for about 15 pages...

however, i feel a lot of why it is like this is summed up by..

http://xkcd.com/386/


----------



## snorri (3 Oct 2010)

bigsean said:


> Crikey! i wasnt expecting all that



I don't think anyone was, but there had been a few similar posts just before you joined us, but yours was the one that broke the camels back. 

Good to see you are still with us, I was beginning to think you had taken fright, bought a motor bike, and roared off as far as you could go!
.


----------



## Jaguar (3 Oct 2010)

BSRU said:


> roadies on their expensive ...bikes kitted out in racing gear, who look down at me on my heavy hybrid. I take great pleasure in burning them off


Me too (but it doesn't happen often) ...http://www.youtube.com/user/galaxytourer1#p/c/67FD3C330BF97ACA/25/aEvdWJzjcCM


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Oct 2010)

You can play football wearing jeans, Teeshirt and trainers; run, wearing boots and cargo pants; play tennis using a cheap racquet from Argos - and you may be brilliant, world beating - that's fine, but you may get more pleasure wearing more appropriate clothing, and better equipment; and your performance may improve - isn't that fine too? - so isn't the 'I ride a £49.99 BSO wearing jeans and a hoodie and I'm as fast as anyone wearing poncy lycra that doesn't wave at me' just a kind of snobbery too?


----------



## the_bing (3 Oct 2010)

i ride a 1999 spesh rockhopper, 100mm front forks and conti slicks fitted. my mate rides a 2010 trek madone 5.3 dripping with carbon (and very nice it is too). i still kick his arse on hills (mwa haha) but we're both paid-up members of the 'Hello!' club; we say hi to anyone else on a bike (and sometimes horse people too!) we pass on the road, lycra roadies, old dudes and dudettes, dads with kids learning etc. etc.

i find 'proper' cyclists are just pleased to see other bike users, no matter their steed or apparel. i know i am.

go out and be free.


----------



## jimboalee (3 Oct 2010)

youngoldbloke said:


> You can play football wearing jeans, Teeshirt and trainers; run, wearing boots and cargo pants; play tennis using a cheap racquet from Argos - and you may be brilliant, world beating - that's fine, but you may get more pleasure wearing more appropriate clothing, and better equipment; and your performance may improve - isn't that fine too? - so isn't the 'I ride a £49.99 BSO wearing jeans and a hoodie and I'm as fast as anyone wearing poncy lycra that doesn't wave at me' just a kind of snobbery too?




Inverse snobbery.

Let them look, let them pass you with a sneery 'mornin' and then you rip past them with a loud gusty "MORNIN" and disapear off in the distance.

The cycling equivelant of the 'Aunt Sally'.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Oct 2010)

To get back to the OP ...... just been looking at OREC official rules of the euro cyclist on Facebook here's rule 23:

_23. One shall NEVER, under any circumstances, acknowledge the presence of a cyclist riding a bike costing less than 2000€ in ANY public place. This may be severely detrimental to one’s image. If such a situation cannot be helped, it is CRITICAL that the Euro Cyclist regard his “acquaintance” with a patrician mixture of disdain and SEVERE condescension.

_- maybe thats your answer - there are over 13000 members after all _ 
_


----------



## lpjr (3 Oct 2010)

the_bing said:


> i ride a 1999 spesh rockhopper, 100mm front forks and conti slicks fitted. my mate rides a 2010 trek madone 5.3 dripping with carbon (and very nice it is too). i still kick his arse on hills (mwa haha) but we're both paid-up members of the 'Hello!' club; we say hi to anyone else on a bike (and sometimes horse people too!) we pass on the road, lycra roadies, old dudes and dudettes, dads with kids learning etc. etc.
> 
> i find 'proper' cyclists are just pleased to see other bike users, no matter their steed or apparel. i know i am.
> 
> go out and be free.



Good answer. Agree with you completely. But just to out do you on your bike I have the 98 Rockhopper and it has still got the original brake blocks on. But I have to admit stopping on steep hills has become a serious issue. Chain is a bit slack and gears do not run true. But other than that what a great bike.


----------



## gavintc (3 Oct 2010)

On the club run this morning, there was a wide range of bikes, from repainted old steel frames with cheap wheels to high end machines. No one commented on either and we rode at a good pace. Personally, I was quite impressed that the young lad on the cheap steel framed bike acquitted himself well and was there for all the sprints and increased pace.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Oct 2010)

youngoldbloke said:


> To get back to the OP ...... just been looking at OREC official rules of the euro cyclist on Facebook here's rule 23:
> 
> _23. One shall NEVER, under any circumstances, acknowledge the presence of a cyclist riding a bike costing less than 2000€ in ANY public place. This may be severely detrimental to one’s image. If such a situation cannot be helped, it is CRITICAL that the Euro Cyclist regard his “acquaintance” with a patrician mixture of disdain and SEVERE condescension.
> 
> ...




Another reason why UK shouldn't be part of the EU.

Some British of lower than expected intelligence get sucked into the 'Euro' bad manners way of thinking.


----------



## bigsean (4 Oct 2010)

snorri said:


> I don't think anyone was, but there had been a few similar posts just before you joined us, but yours was the one that broke the camels back.
> 
> Good to see you are still with us, I was beginning to think you had taken fright, bought a motor bike, and roared off as far as you could go!
> .




No I'm still here, and here to stay  enjoying my bike (even though i return from every ride drenched in sweat and aching all over)
Anyway, motorbikes scare the crap outta me......i'll stick to pedal power thanks


----------



## Firestorm (4 Oct 2010)

bigsean said:


> Anyway, motorbikes scare the crap outta me......i'll stick to pedal power thanks




It works the otherway too, I picked my bike (30 yr old Pug) up from having a service and rode it for the first time in close to 20 years on Saturday, i also have two 1000 cc motorbikes and the Pug scared me more than the big bikes !!

There is also this nodding culture amongst motorcyclists , but the differences are well defined.

Harley riders only nod at other Harleys
No one nods at scooters

Although a number of the "Sunday" bikers, all matching leathers helmets and bikes tend to nod only at their own kind and look down their noses at older or smaller bikes.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Oct 2010)

Being ignored or looked at indignantly by another cyclist is one thing.

Being filmed and then criticised on Youtube is another.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2010)

No one ever acknowledges my existence when I'm on my Strida


----------



## jimboalee (4 Oct 2010)

GregCollins said:


> No one ever acknowledges my existence when I'm on my Strida



Paint it pink and put streamer tassles in the handlebars. 

"What are you looking at me for, you nosey c**t? D'ya want a smack in the teeth?"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2010)

a la Paddy Condidine's character in Dead Man's Shoes? I could give it a try!


----------



## Debian (4 Oct 2010)

Ravenbait said:


> <br /><br /><br />Or the rider is a girl wearing not very much at all. I find that tends to garner me lots of attention <img src='http://www.cyclechat.net/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/aw.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' /> .<br /><br />Sam<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Sadly, very few of the "female cyclists wearing not very much at all" on any of my routes :-(


----------

